
Can you spare 15 minutes? - Nitishshah700
https://s.developereconomics.com/en/?campaign=DE3Q17VL&vl=ByC3wfS-b5
======
chrisbennet
I started to fill this out but part way through, it became apparent that it
should have been titled:

"Can you spare 15 minutes to let us build a customer lead profile of you? This
will in no way benefit you but we can make some money off this..."

